# ::::::اخر مشاريعى كلية للعماره بجامعة المنصوره:::::



## M-Keshta (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اسمى محمود فى الفرقه التانيه قسم عماره جامعة المنصوره
ده اخر مشاريعى وهوا مشروع كليه للعماره ل 300 طالب اربع سنين بها 3 اقسام
1- قسم تصميم معمارى 
2- قسم تخطيط 
3- قسم ديكور
تقدير المشروع امتياز

البرامج المستخدمه
Autodesk 3ds max 8
Autodesk Autocad 2006
Adobe photoshop 8
اترككم مع المشروع وفى انتظار الردود والنقد البناء


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله شغلك جميل ورندر اجمل بس هل انتا مستعمل الفيراي في الرندر 
بس بجد مجهود رائع بس بصراحه اضعف حاجه في المشروع السكشن وحاسس انك ما كنتش مهتم بيه 
ونصيحه مني يا اخ محمود حاول تهتم بالسكشن شويه لأنه من العناصر المهمه في تقييم المشروع 
فبالنسبه للكليه عندنا بيضعوا 30 درجه علي السكشن وخط القطاع بس وباقي الدرجات متوزعه علي المشروع وربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا للخير ولو احتاجت اي حاجه انا موجود وكل الي في المنتدي


----------



## M-Keshta (12 يوليو 2006)

ميرسى اوى لردك يا اخ كاد فور ال 
فعلا انا مستخدم الفيراى وبانسبه للسكشن انا عامله كدا فى ساعه قبل التسليم لأن الوقت كان ديق اوى 
ميرسى تانى مره لردك ومرورك
انا عندى سؤال للمشرف العام 
هوا ليه انتوا بتاخدوا الصور وبترفعوها على السيرفر بتاعكم ؟؟
طبعا دى مش حاجه تدايقنى بس اللى دايقنى ان فيه صور اتشالت ومش كل الصور اللى انا حاططها نزلت تانى فى الموضوع فى حوالى 7 صور ناقصين
مع ان عادى كان ممكن الصور تفضل عادى واللى عاوز ييشوفها هيضغط عليها وتظهرله فى نافذه منفصله
ياريت المشرف العام يقولى وجهة نظره فى الموضوع دا
وفى انتظار المزيد من الردود


----------



## soumiiiii (12 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة أنا كتير حبيت مشروعك
والله يوفقك :14:


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (13 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله و لا قوة الا بالله .. 
ان كان هذا فكر واخراج ثانية عمارة، فأتوقع لك مستقبل موفق ان شاء الله 
الله يوفقك


----------



## معماري طموح (13 يوليو 2006)

ماشاء الله عليك

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## M-Keshta (13 يوليو 2006)

ألف شكر يا جماعه على الإهتمام بالموضوع وعلى الردود الجميله دى اللى اكيد ان استفدت منها 
بس انا ملاحظ ان الناس اللى قرأوا الموضوع اكتر بكتير جدا من اللى ردوا على الموضوع ياريت يا جماعه كل واحد يدخل يشارك برأيه اللى اكيد كلنا هنستفيد بيه 
وشكرا مره للناس اللى ابدت برأيها فى المشروع وفى انتظار المزيد .................


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (13 يوليو 2006)

*جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل تحياتى*

شغلك رائع يا باشمهندس رفعت راااااااااااااااس ولاد جامعة المنصوره :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## M-Keshta (14 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر على الإهتمام بالموضوع وعلى الردود الهايله دى وفى انتظار المزيد .........


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (15 يوليو 2006)

أود اولا ان اشكر الزميل العزيز lovee_500 على إدراجه هذا المشروع هنا ،، كما أتقدم له بالتهنئة على هذا العمل المميز بالمقارنة مع المرحلة التي قُدم لها ،، كما اود ان اوضح له ثانيا ان ما تقوم ادارة الملتقى يصب في مصلحة الموضوع اولا وفي صالح الزملاء اللذين يطلعون على الموضوع ،، حيث لم يكن الموضوع مرتبا بالشكل الذي يتناسب مع دقة التصميم وابداع الفكرة. كما ان الروابط الخارجية تجعلنا في حرج في مرات كثيرة ،، ولو رجعت الى مواضيع قديمة فيها صور لوجدت ان اغلب ان الصور غير موجودة اما لتغير الروابط ان انتهاء الاشتراكات او وضع قيود على حركة التصفح (الباند) او اي سبب آخر ،، وهذا يجعل الموضوع ناقصا خصوصا اذا كان يعتمد على الصورة كأن يكون لمشروع ،، فتجد الردود تتحدث عن عمل لم يعد لنا إمكانية ان نشاهده. هذا ما يجعلنا حريصين على رفع الصور والمتعلقات للملتقى حتى نضمن بإذن الله ديمومتها.
بالنسبة للصور التي ذكرت انها كثيرة ، فهذا صحيح ، ولكن لو تلاحظ ان الصور الرئيسية موجودة والملتقى حريص على وضع الصور التي تعبر عن الموضوع ، اما باقي الصور فهي مكررة ومع ذلك سأحاول رفعها قريبا ان شاء الله ،، لا تهتم ، ولا يكون خاطرك الا طيب ..

أتمنى لك دائما التوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## agms909 (15 يوليو 2006)

أية الاخ العزيز هذا مجهود اكتر من رائع برجاء مدى بالفيراي وكيفية تثبيتة 
ولك الف شكر


----------



## خضر أسعد (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشروع جميل


----------



## alifathi (15 يوليو 2006)

تصميم أكثر من رائع ويستحق الامتياز بحق ..... ولي أستفسار ياأخ محمود انه ما الغاية من المسنم 
(الجملون) الحديدي اسفل المرات هل هي لتحمل الشد واللي ام غيره .. وما فائدته الانشائية....
وبالنسبة للرسم أحتاج فكرة وشرح عن كيفية البدء بالرسم وكيف تعاقبت بالبرامج الثلاث المذكورة اعلاه .. ولك خالص تقديري وتحياتي


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (16 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات الرائعة


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (16 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات الرائعة


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (16 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر وسناء على هذا العمل الرائع حقا بيد انه يفتقد sectionلانه جزء مكمل للتصيم
حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (16 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر وسناء على هذا العمل الرائع حقا بيد انه يفتقد sectionلانه جزء مكمل للتصيم
حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 يوليو 2006)

المشاركة الاصلية ..
اضغط على الصوره لتكبيرها 



 

 

 

 

 

 


http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=60xq.jpg 
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=79vy2.jpg
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=88rq1.jpg
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=91mn.jpg]
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=101yg.jpg
section a-a



level 0.0 



level 4.2 m



level 8.4 m
http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plan35uw.jpg 
level 12.6
http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plan43gq.jpg
level 16.8 m
http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plan59kz.jpg


----------



## M-Keshta (18 يوليو 2006)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس فيصل على اعادتك للمشاركه الأصليه .......


----------



## عزمي (18 يوليو 2006)

مشروع فكرة التواصل مابين الكتل جديدة و رائعة


----------



## السعدني (24 يوليو 2006)

بسيط جدا وكمان الفكره بسيطه


----------



## المهندسة بسمة (25 يوليو 2006)

طبعا مشروعك تحفه جدا 
و تحية خاصة جدا لابناء هندسة المنصورة


----------



## احمد العيسوى (25 يوليو 2006)

المشروع ممتاز اوى وليه مستقبل


----------



## essa2000eg (25 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلم ايدك يا باشمهندس بس اوعى تقف عند كده وتقول خلاص انا بقيت 100% العمارة مالهاش وصدقنى مشاريع الدراسة بيقى لها طعم تانى لان فيها حريه اكبر من الواقع العملى طور نفسك واستمر ولا تبخل بجهد او وقت على موهبتك وسيكون لك مستقبل باهر باذن الله *


----------



## سامي الدعيس (26 يوليو 2006)

يابووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي مشروع رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## M-Keshta (26 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر يا جماعه على الردودوالإهتمام وفى انتظار المزيد من النقد ...........


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله
جميل ربنا يوفقك


----------



## hamada_lemo (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الحبيب على هذه الأضافه الرائعه


----------



## احمد فيتروني (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشروع جميل


----------



## احمد القرنى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفق جميع المسلمين


----------



## Arch_M (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مشروع رائع وفكرته غير مسبوقة
ولكن الا تجد ان طول الممرات بين المباني كبير جدا؟؟؟
ربما حلك للحركة لو قسمت اكثر لكان افضل 
ولكن عموما المشروع رائع جدا 
وفقك الله وشكرا على وضعك له واثرائنا به


----------



## ميرو (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الشغل غير عادى ومستوى عالى جدا والمنظور ايه الوهم ده واتمنى تكون انت اللى عامل كل الشغل ده لنفسك لانه فعلا ملوش حل


----------



## احمد فيتروني (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله........ايها الاخ العزيز......
مشروع جميل جداً.....ان شاء الله بالتوفيق.....


----------



## المقطري (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## midraw (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله ....مستوى عالى جدا


----------



## معمارية عراقية (7 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشت ايدك على المشروع 
المشروع جميل بس حبيت اسالك عن فكرة المشروع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معمارية عراقية


----------



## M-Keshta (7 نوفمبر 2006)

متشكر يا جماعه على الردود والتعليقات وبالنسبه لفكرة المشروع اهى
the study life of architecture is like agame when architect begin his architecture study he will see agreat gate and he want to reach an cross from it to end his study (which like agame) and he should finish some levels and when he reach to the gate he would think that the game is over but in fact the big game is begin (His Career Life) ....


----------



## raindrop (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن تزودنا بتفاصيل المشروع و الفكرة 
مشكور جدا


----------



## العزاوى احمد (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في مشارعكم ...........وبالتوفيق


----------



## نادية (21 ديسمبر 2006)

:75: مجهود كثير حلو والله يوفقك فى كل مشاريع المقبلة ان شاء الله وان شاء الله نصير مثلك فى الخراج على 3d max لانه انا لسه بادية فى تعلمه وشكرا كثير الك 
ودمتم:20:


----------



## اريز (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*معماري سوداني*

:12: مجهود ممتاز مع إنك لساتك في المستوى الثاني بس انت مشروع مهندس ناجح 
وانا عاجبني شغلك في ال 3d max كتيير كتير و شكراً على الإضافة


----------



## اللص الطائر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعنيك يا بشمهندس 
شغلك مشاء الله عليه


----------



## M-Keshta (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورييييييييييييييين يا جماعه على الردود الجميله دى والتعلقيقااات


----------



## masa_arch2010 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مبروك ع الشغل ده ونريد المزيد يا قشطه باشا 
بس ده مش كل امكانيلتك 
ونريد اكتر بس فى حاجه كويسه اوى الرندر 
اوك يا مااااااااااااااااااان 
اخوك وزميلك يا حوده 
حظر فظر مين انا يا .... حوده
:73: :58:


----------



## scarface6us (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جدا ولكن يفضل إستخدام عناصر lanscape بشكل أكبر والله يوفقك


----------



## العزاوى احمد (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ومشروع جميل جدا جدا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الله عليك ياحوده
ايه ده ايه الجمال ده يا جميل 
بجد شغل الرندر حلو بس انت كنت جايب كام فى المشروع
عقبال المشرع الجاى كده يكون زى ده فى جماله
:14: :14: :67: :14: :14:


----------



## ناصرالسالم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاريع جميله 
والله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## مهاجرر (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكراك علي تقديم والموضوع ومجهود الرائع


----------



## اللص الطائر (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاء الله تبارك الله
المشروع جميل جدا


----------



## ][حكومة العين][ (2 يناير 2007)

فنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

شو رايك تشتغل في مشروعي


----------



## هنا (13 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه شغل حلو ومريح بصريا وحركيا


----------



## *red rose* (14 فبراير 2007)

مشروع ربي يوفقك فيه


----------



## nognoga (23 فبراير 2007)

tkx for sharing


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (23 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله بجد مجهود رائع بالنسبه لثانية عماره


----------



## مسلمة لله (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود مميز ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله 
بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله


----------



## wesaaaa (25 فبراير 2007)

مشروع اكثر من رائع ويارب دائما في تقدم


----------



## إقبال هندسة (4 مارس 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## مهاجرر (7 مارس 2007)

مشرووع جميل جداا جدااا
والاخراج في قمه الروعه
:63: مع تحياتي


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## بلا إسم (8 مارس 2007)

*مستوى ممتاز*

ماشاء الله عليك
1- إذا استعملت 3d max أنصحك اذا أخذت اللقطة خلاص سوي camera correction عشان يصير واقعي أكثر
2-هل درست حالة دراسية مشابهة للمشروعcase study قبل ما تبدأ التصميم؟ أي كلية؟لأني احتاج مخططات مبنى كلية قائم.Existing

شكرا ..... و بالتوفيق:14:


----------



## ميمي المعمارية (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم بصراحة المشروع جدا جميل ولطيف لكن ممكن سؤال ما هي الفكرة الفلسفية بلتصميم والتي منها انطلق الشكل؟؟؟؟ لان المشروع هذا محتاجته هذة الفترة جداجداجدا


----------



## طالب هندسة01 (9 مارس 2007)

*طلب*

اخي الكريم انا بحاجة الى هدا المشروع بالاتوكاد ادا كان ممكنا ابعته لي 
فهدا اميلي younes-king************* وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله مشروع أكثر من رائع وأعجبني التصميم ووفقك الله لمزيد من الإبداع.


----------



## مسلمة لله (7 أبريل 2007)

*بالتوفيق الدائم ياارب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل المتميز وبالتوفيق يارب دايما ان شاء الله

رجاء : مشروع التخرج الخاص بى قمت باختيار مشروع اكاديمية للعمارة 
واحتاج معلومات عن المشاريع المشابهة لمشروعى , اذا احد استطاع مساعدتى 
وجزاكم الله خيرااا...


----------



## MAHDI86 (24 مايو 2007)

thanksssssss


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (24 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم المشروع كويس بس بصراحه هو مش مكتوب اسمه بس يبدو انه صرح تعليمى ربنا يوفقك :67: :67: انا زميلك محمد:67: تانيه عماره:67: كلية الهندسه :67: جامعة الازهر:67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: اتمنى لك التوفيق دائما :31: السلام عليكم


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (30 مايو 2007)

ربنا يكثر من امثالك 
والله خوش شغل
الله يوفقك


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هتان حريري (3 يونيو 2007)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله*

مشروع رائع بمعنى الكلمة
ويفتح النفس للطلاب انهم يبذلو مجهود أكبر في التعلم
ويتعلمو من الكلية الي كل يوم رايحين جايين منها
فهي بحد ذاتها كنز من الافكار الجميلة
انا بصراحة لسه في المستوى الرابع واتمنى اوصل في يوم لمستوى يشار اليه بالخير في مثل مستواك
الله يوفقك ولا يحرمك من طريقة التفكير الجميلة اللي بتفكر بيها


----------



## KHEFIF Med (2 سبتمبر 2007)

.........c tres bien


----------



## arch_alduribi (3 سبتمبر 2007)

_مشروع جداً رائع.... خاصة انه مشروع هو اساس العمارة فإن لم تجد الكليه المتحصصه في هذا المجال لن تجد التميز .... ومبروك عيك هذا التميز والامتياز._

_(أعذرني .... لاتوجد مناظير داخلية...بالرغم من أن المشروع عن العمارة .... أي قسم الفن المناظير الجميلة... ياريت لو تظيف لنا مناظير....)_​_مع تحياتي....._
_arch_Alduribi_​


----------



## ghassan22 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي ومشروع جميل 
ولكن ممكن انتساعدني وان تعطين معلومات اكثر عن المشروع والبرنامج الوظيفي لان انا مشروعي لهذه السنه كليه عمارة واتمنا ان تتصل بي على ايملي ان تساعدني ولك جزيل الشكر 
deno2009***********


----------



## عبد الله منصور (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود طيب في المشروع بس سوالى ليش الكتل الثلاث بزاوايا مختلفة ؟


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله شيء ممتاز جدا جدا جدا
اخراج معماري قوي رغم ان المناظير الداخلية اخذت الدرجة الاعلى بنظري من الخارجية
كان ممكن تجعل المناظير الخارجية اقوى بكثير ولك اعتقد ان الوقت هو مشكلة كل مشروع

رغم ذلك فالمشروع ممتاز جدا ولذيذ ويتضح من المساقط وجود فكرة تصميمية مرتبطة
ربنا يوفقك في كل مشاريعك وتكون في هذا المستوى افضل بإذن الله


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## rafter (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع فعلا هايل


----------



## midraw (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله
بارك الله
بارك الله


----------



## enjmido (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## سيلفرموون (6 أكتوبر 2008)

very goog .......................................


----------



## ilyes_05 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أحي العزيز علىهذاالمشروع ا
رائع


----------



## مجدي موسى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات الرائعة*
نحو ملتقى هندسي عربي هادف ..​


----------



## zahra fouad (2 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## arch_asmaa (2 مارس 2010)

بصراحه شغلك رائع يابشمهندس محمود ........ومبسوطه ان كليتى فيها طلبه متفوقين كده(على فكره انا برده فى هندسة المنصوره بس اولى عماره)....ويارب اكون زيك كده يابشمهندس فى مشروع art gallaryتنزلها وتمنياتى بمزيد من التفوق


----------



## hananfadi (2 مارس 2010)

مضرزع جميل و متميز 
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## معمارالشام (12 مارس 2010)

جواب مقنع من المشرف العام واعجبني جدا...عموما وكما قال المشرف فان الصورة الاساسية وصلت ومشروع روعة


----------



## معمارالشام (12 مارس 2010)

جيد


----------



## beginner.architect (23 مارس 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن وبالتوفيق


----------



## وسن الشمري (23 مارس 2010)

حقيقة تصميم جميل و رائعتستاهل عليه الامتياز


----------



## elreedy50 (1 مايو 2010)

فناااااااااااااااااان

وتحية ليك ولاهل المنصورة


----------



## سودانية العزه (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الله عليك ياسيدى - مبنى جميل انيق وفكره واضحه وبسيطه بالتوفيق


----------



## memories (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله روووووووووعة يا بشمهندس ربي يوفقك لمزيد من التألق والابداع مبرووووووووك


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

7lwa awi masha2 allah


----------



## أنا معماري (12 سبتمبر 2010)

توزيع الكتل و الفراغات بين المباني شكلت فكر معماري جيد


----------



## vrayman (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*للاسف*

السلام عليكم 
معلش استحملنى بس كله للافاده
هو على طول الواحد ديما بيعمل مشاكل مع الناس علشان بيقول رايه بصراحه
بس انا مش بحب اشوف حاجه غلط و مقولهاش
بصراحه مع احترامى للناس كلها .... الكل داخل يتفرج على صور و يجامل مش اكتر و مفيش ربع نظره معماريه

و اسمحلى اقولك رايى

اولا : المساقط
1-المفروض لو هيا جامعه التصميم لازم يكون فى اندماج يعنى لازم المساحات الخضراء تكون مندمجه مع المبنى بتصميم كويس مش المبنى اتعمل فى النص و عملنا مستطيل و الباقى يبقى اخضر وخلاص
2- توزيع المسقط للاسف عباره عن فضيحه معماريه ليه ؟ حضرتك موزع على ناحيتين يعنى الفصول و المحاضرات و السكاشن متوزعه على ناحيتين يعنى 100% فى توجيه غلط و دى حاجه مش محتاجه معمارى يقولهالك مش عارف انا اللى كان بيعلم معاك فى السكشن معيد ولا قرطاسس جوافه 
- تصميم المحاضرات فضيحه تانيه متصصمه باتجاه عرضى .... والله فى كتاب اسمه نويفيرت و time sever
ارجعلهم و شوف الفضايح اللى انت عاملها دى و لو هما اتنين متقسمين لان مش باين اوى فى المسقط اشمعنا واحده اكبر من التانيه 
- الجزء الادارى تقريبا فى الوسط اخر المشروع وسط السكاشن يعنى طلبه رايحه جايه و وقلق
- خدمات قاعات المحاضرات متعالجه و حش جدا كل دا علشان تظبط الشكل من اكتر و ياريت الشكل حلو 
-طبعا فى لسه و اكتر بس دى بس مجرد بدايات اول نظره لو الواحد ركز شويه ممكن يطلع اكتر

ثانيا : القطاع
و دى حاجه اتكسف اتكلم فيها الن انا اصلا مش لاقى قطاع دا مجرد حلاوت روح مش اكتر

ثالثا : الانتيريور
- مش هاقولك غير عيب انك تفتح جوجل و تضرب صور انت مش عاملها بايدك على الماكس و انا نوهت لاعضاء المنتدى على الموضوع دا لان مش فيه نزاه ابدا لانك انت كده مش محترم ولا بتحترم المهندسين اللى بتفرجهم شغلك

رابعا : المشروع ككتله
ممكن نقول مقبول .....لكن كا انشائى انت عامل مصيبه فى الدور الثالث ممشى كتله فى الهواء اللى فى النص
و مفيش اعمده شيلاها
مفرح نفسك بس بالتراس اللى انت عامله و هو فاشل معماريا و كتكلفه و شكل و انشاء

خامسا : الجرافيك
مفيش اهتمام بالموقع العام ولا مقياس الشجر و النخل و الالوان ولا فى دقه فى اتخاذ اللقطات 

:73:للاسف المشروع فاشل معماريا و انشائيا و كاظهار :73:
متزعلش منى اختلا ف الراى لا يفسد للود قضيه و انت عارف ان كله كلمه قولتها على حق و هات اى حد معمارى فاهم هايطلع بلاوى غير اللى انا قولتها 
و رحم الله رجل عرف قدر نفسه 

مشكور على مجهودك و يا ريت تستفيد​


----------



## هاودين (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## satcon (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 
ابداع الصراحة
بس فيه بعض الجفاف 
يعني اخر صورتين لو كان فيه اشخاص او اشجار كان احسن
وفي القطاع كذلك 
بس المشروع تحفة معمارية


----------



## m.o.h.t (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع حلو و الفكرة الاحلى الي هو المسقط بجد حلةو كتيييييييييييير


----------



## odwan (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
وفقكم الله لكل خير و نجاح


----------



## ملك ملك (19 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## iyadcoo (20 مارس 2011)

مشروع جميل


----------



## eng_mahmoud moussa (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور انا لسه اعداى بس ان شاء الله ناوى على عماله بجد والله تستحق الف الف لاف شكر ربنا يحفظك للمنصوره.انا منصوره


----------



## neranar (3 يناير 2012)

انا للاسف مفيش حاجه بتظهرلى خالص


----------



## arch mido (8 يناير 2012)

فين هو المشروع انا مش لاقيه اشوفه ازاى عشان انا مشروع تخرجى كلية عمارة


----------



## هديل مجدي سيد (10 يونيو 2012)

فين المشرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## qtrhot (10 يونيو 2012)

تمااااااااااااااام


----------



## yousseef.el.adawy (19 أكتوبر 2014)

هو لية المشروع مش باين ؟


----------

